# Übungssoftware



## milos (12 April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche eine Software (Freeware....falls es sowas gibt)  bei der eine CPU virtuell dargestellt wird und ich meine Newbie-kenntnisse in FUB, KOP und AWL erweitern kann.
Denn es ist nämlich so das ich kürzester Zeit eine Klausur in SPS schreiben werde und wir leider nur alle 2 Wochen die Möglichkeit haben S7 zu programmien.
Leider wird uns von der Schule keine Übungssoftware zur Verfügung gestellt.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen könnte,

Gruß Milos!


...:ANKE::...


----------



## hg (12 April 2005)

hallo milos

als erste hilfe

[url]http://www.mhj-software.com/de/
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/
[/url]
mfG
  hg


----------



## milos (12 April 2005)

...DANKESCHÖN.....werde mal nachsehen!

gruß milos


----------



## UW (12 April 2005)

Hallo milos,

als "zweite" Hilfe       :lol: 

http://www.trysim.de


Gruss Uwe


----------



## milos (13 April 2005)

guten morgen zusammen,

nochmal danke...bin echt für jeden tip, übungen etc. dankbar!

milos


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 April 2005)

Hallo,
dann auch hier:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/spsexperte/

mfg
dietmar


----------



## milos (14 April 2005)

manchmal glaube ich das ich blind durchs netz surfe :roll: 

danke nochmal, werde mich morgen mal ans üben begeben,

milos


----------

